# clendening lake



## wyhunt (Jul 9, 2008)

Iam planing to fish clendening lake next spring for the first time can any give me any inflo. on the crappie & saugeye were when and how


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

wyhunt said:


> Iam planing to fish clendening lake next spring for the first time can any give me any inflo. on the crappie & saugeye were when and how


sorry to say this, but try Piedmont Lake or Saltfork. Clendening Lake is dead sea.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

> Clendening Lake is dead sea


Amen to that!!! They couldn't pay ME to fish there.

Piedmont is my favorite to fish. No speed boats, jet skies and lots a smallies, large mouth and saugeye, catfish and assorted pan fish.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been fishing Clendenning for years and it is not what it used to be. These guys are right, go to Piedmont. You can catch fish at Clendenning, but you almost have to live on that lake to figure them out.


----------



## Fishin365 (Feb 3, 2009)

wyhunt,

PM me and I will fill you in on where to go. I do not know why a lot of people are having a hard time at this lake! This is a great lake from ice out until early June, then it gets a little tough. (I stared catching bass and crappie 3 DAYS after ice out this spring). I will send you some photos of some of the fish.

See discussions about this lake earlier in the forum.


----------



## stump jumper (Apr 14, 2004)

I FISHED CLENDENING SOME THIS PAST YEAR, WHAT I LIKED BEST WAS HAVEING A BACK BAY OR ONE CHOICE SHORELINE ALL TO MYSELF. VERY RELAXING. BASS FISHING WAS SLOW COMPAIRED TO PAST YEARS,AND SAUGEYE WERE SOMEWHAT SPOTTY, BUT THEY ARE THERE. CRAPPIE NUMBERS WERE GOOD BUT SMALL.-- AT LEAST FOR ME.- I PUT ASIDE THE BASS TACKLE ,SHAD RAPS ECT. TOOK THE ADVICE OF ANOTHER OLD EX TOURNMENT FISHERMAN AND SLOWED DOWN AND SCALED DOWN. DID BEST ON A FIN-S TYPE MINNOW 2--4 IN. ON 1/16 or 1/8 th. JIG HEAD. OF ALL COLORS I LIKED ALBINO BEST. I ALSO THREW TWISTER TAILS WITH A PINCH OF NIGHTCRAWLER. BASIC WHITE IS HARD TO BEAT. I LIKE PEIDMONT ALSO, BUT IF SOME OF YOU REMEMBER, IT WAS NOT TO LONG AGO THAT YA COULD NOT CATCH A CRAPPIE AT PEIDMONT. THEN THEY STARTED TO BE CAUGHT IN BUNCHES... I LOOK FOR CLENDENING TO COME BACK STRONG. IN THE MEANTIME I WILL ENJOY THE SOLITUDE . COME SPRING GOOD LORD WILLING--- I;LL START OUT BY THROWING TOP WATER.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

There are some nice crappie coming out of clendening right now...


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

Don't wait til spring, The Crappie and Saugeye are hitting right now. It is like any lake, you must learn it though I also prefer Peidmont. But don't think Clendening is a dead sea. PM me and we'll hook up sometime.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Clendening has a great late spring/ early summer Saugeye bite thats pretty reliable.
Trouble is most people fish way too deep.
Try trolling 36" crawler harnesses with bottom bouncers in 6-10 fow....you will be surprised.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

My original post was a little strong perhaps  "Dead sea" is a little bit overzealous. I've fished this lake for 25 yrs and it seems to be have been just a little bit worse every year. My dad has a pontoon on Clendening and we love this lake. It is probably one of the prettiest lakes you are going to find. We still manage to catch fish but it is much more challenging than it was 15 or even 10 years ago. Seems like the ODNR or MWCD or whoever stocks it hasn't paid much attention as of late. 

Wherever you decide to fish, best of luck!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

I am new to crappie fishing, and I have had better overall size at Clendening this fall than I did anywhere all year. Just go and try to learn it. Piedmont has been dead for me this fall. I fish the same types of structure/depth at each lake and have crapped out at piedmont, but Clendening has made for a few nice fish fry's


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

There are definately some nice crappie coming from Clendening right now. I was out there Sunday from about noon til 430. We brought home 21 crappie. All 10-12in


----------

